# European RCI resorts with kitchen near public transportation



## EAM (Nov 18, 2011)

What are some good RCI resorts in Europe that both have kitchens and are close to public transportation (bus, train, subway, etc.)?   Preferably in countries where most of the locals can communicate in English, German or French.

Thanks!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 18, 2011)

Kilconquher in Scotland is one. We are going for the first time next year. I think the train station is about 20 minutes away. It is about 1-1.5 hours from the Edinburgh airport.


----------



## KevJan (Nov 18, 2011)

In Ireland, the Fitzpatrick Castle is a short walk down the hill to the DART.

In  London, the tube is around the corner and about 1/2 block away from the Allen House.

In Paris, the subway is less than 5 minutes from Citadines Bastille.

These are the only ones I've _*experienced*_ so far but I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 18, 2011)

Ehrlenbruck in the Black Forest in Germany is about a 20-30 minute walk to the train station.  The resort gives you a week rail pass for each occupant of the unit good for a week in SW Germany and even over the border into Switzerland (but not over the French border).

There are several timeshare resorts in a complex of pyramid shaped buildings on the French Riviera, one being Club Vacances #6, where the complex is about a block from a rail halt with trains about every 20 minutes than run the length of the Riviera and some beyond.

All of the resorts in Venice are within a few blocks of vaporetto (water bus) stops.  There is a vaporetto stop just outside the Venice railway station on the Grand Canal.

Cherry Orchard timeshare on the Isle of Man is a block or two from a station on the island's steam railroad.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2011)

Somni de Cambrils in Spain is 3-4 blocks from the town train station and 5-6 blocks from the departure point for the tourism buses. Many if not most of the locals are conversant in English.

Jim


----------



## PClapham (Nov 18, 2011)

But you didn't write a review of Somni de Cambrils in Spain- I'd love to read it!

Anitak


----------



## Wombat (Nov 22, 2011)

Petnehazy is also convenient to Budapest, Hungary. A 3-5 min walk + bus + tram gets you into the city


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 22, 2011)

PClapham said:


> But you didn't write a review of Somni de Cambrils in Spain- I'd love to read it!
> 
> Anitak



I thought I did, but never checked to see if it was posted. I'll cobble some thoughts together and send it off. 

Jim


----------



## Carol C (Nov 27, 2011)

Scandinavian Village in Aviemore Scotland is about 10-15 min walk to train station with connections to all of Scotland. I used that resort as my homebase when I bought a ScotRail pass & it worked out well. Have fun planning!


----------



## Simoncc (Dec 14, 2011)

Elmers Court on the English South Coast is another resort with good public transport links. Within 10 minutes walk you have a train station that can take you to or from London (with one change of train) and the Isle of Wight ferry terminal. Once on the Isle of Wight there are a number of bus/coach options to explore the Island.

During the summer there is also an open top bus option through the New Forest area. www.thenewforesttour.info


----------

